# Trovoada Setúbal, Montijo, Benavente 07-07-2016



## ajrebelo (10 Jul 2016 às 19:01)

Boas

Na passada madrugada de dia 7, tudo apontava para trovoada na zona de Estremoz e também para Oeste de Castelo Branco, talvez zona da Sertã. A equipa Meteoalerta estava atenta pois na madrugada anterior foi de sonho para o centro Norte.

Foi sem ninguém prever que a após as 0h umas pequenas células a Sul de Setúbal começaram a crescer desalmadamente e a descarregar uma trovoada intensa, essa célula ia ganhando e perdendo força durante o seu ciclo de vida e deslocando-se lentamente para norte, durante toda a madrugada foi possível fazer alguns registos.















Mais fotos no nosso facebook

Abraço


----------

